# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Can anyone identify this plant?

## FD900

Hi all, 
This plant was growing up through pavers and I'm wondering whether anyone can identify it?  
Underneath the growth was a root system that seems to go in multiple directions. 
There's no trees or any significant plants nearby, other than a small hedge (and this growth looks completely different). 
There's an elm tree about 90 feet away on the other side of the property and this growth does look similar to that - but perhaps that's too far for the trees root system to travel? 
Unsure what trees the neighbours might have. 
Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks,

----------

